# Deprofundis go in the depth whit Jacobus Vaet a distinguished gentelman of polyphony?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Im lisening to the 4 cd for a second time because we all know first time mean nothing, sutch kind of music is life a fruit you gently peal, yeah it's exactly like this, now i can appreciate is work cd 3 is amazing of thee sacred works of vaet on brilliant, nice work brilliant , this is pure brilliance...

Than i would like to salute the ensemble and conductor of this the mighty Dufay ensemble, yes trully
This music either religious is smooth relaxing healing music, than i have amorosi pensieri which is his songs basically 3 of them only(sad but true), but what about his motets any good cds outhere the very best, whit a hudge bassus and gifted tenors a heavenly counterpoint...

Jacobus Vaet remain amazing, thanks guys on TC for the inside on this gentelman, a quitessential a credental lisen for any fan of franco-flemish polyphony.

So i know im sutch a disapointement you wish i would talk to you about his motets , but i dont have any i feel sorry and auckward a bit hmm,but if someone want to unlighten me on Vaetss motets cds of greatness , i want to be mind blown , i want to be obliterated by glorious polyphony of the affored mention composer.

:tiphat:


----------

